# The Evil Within on PS4



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone on here started playing the evil within on playstation 4? I have played the first chapter and so far it's very gory, a cross between Saw and Hostal.Not so sure if it will live up to the classic Resident evil on the original Playstation and Resident evil 4.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hundreds of members on this forum and not one of you bought yourself a copy of the evil within?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I won't be buying it, that kind of stuff scares the living p**s out of me! Only played about 10mins of Outlast when it was free on PS+ before I turned it off and deleted it. Also managed one lap of the house in the PT demo before I bottled it!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I won't be buying it, that kind of stuff scares the living p**s out of me! Only played about 10mins of Outlast when it was free on PS+ before I turned it off and deleted it. Also managed one lap of the house in the PT demo before I bottled it!


I like the game very much, it's not as disturbing as Outlast but it sure keeps you on your toes, play it in the dark all alone then it raises the bar big time.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

completed it twice,3rd go now awesome game,controls a bit bad,bt lack of ammo is like old scholl res evil style,love the game


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Got this on xbox one, on my second play through now absolutely love it. Got to read all the article pic ups etc to really understand everything that's going on but that's fine by me 

A lot better than most games that have come out on the new consoles so far


----------

